# Just Playing



## justallan (Dec 30, 2015)

What all am I forgetting here? I did this on an old piece of paneling to make darned sure everything went like it's suppose to, but I like it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

Dice........?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 30, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Dice........?



I meant it to be a cribbage board, but there's bunches I don't know in this world. Do they use them for other games also?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

justallan said:


> I meant it to be a cribbage board, but there's bunches I don't know in this world. Do they use them for other games also?



No, Pretty much just cribbage. I take it you have a CNC router?


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like someone got a new toy.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Couple things I might suggest- Label the start end? Also, at the finish line, you don't need the 3 holes after the finish line. A single hole out just a bit further and centered on the 3 lanes. Maybe also put a series of holes in a straight line in the middle to keep score? I've seen it done with either 9 or 10 holes depending on the pattern used


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

justallan said:


> I meant it to be a cribbage board, but there's bunches I don't know in this world. Do they use them for other games also?


LOL .....i have no idea , that just looks like something you'd roll the dice to see how far ya go


----------



## justallan (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. I got the CNC awhile back and am just now getting a chance to use a little.
I had originally put one finish hole in the center row, but decided to go with three holes for each lane for keeping track of games, possibly I should have put more.
@Sidecar, I'm sure given enough time folks have or will come up with something. Shoot I got so bored up here one winter I pretty near started cleaning the house.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

justallan said:


> Thanks guys. I got the CNC awhile back and am just now getting a chance to use a little.
> I had originally put one finish hole in the center row, but decided to go with three holes for each lane for keeping track of games, possibly I should have put more.
> @Sidecar, I'm sure given enough time folks have or will come up with something. Shoot I got so bored up here one winter I pretty near started cleaning the house.


Not sure how cribbage works.......or how ya play , but what ya did sure looks good !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2015)

Allan, I thought it was a targer and you shot all around it trying to hit the little + in the middle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 30, 2015)

Ray, if that's the case I may have to put the thing in a chunk of pipe just to get that close.


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2016)

Test #2
I think I'm going to change it a bit yet. I don't like how close the holes are on the inside lane. I might just squeeze the tally board together a bit also.
Please give me some input.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2016)

Crap, I just realized I need to rotate the lettering 90 degrees also. This is going to be made to hang on the wall when not in use and I'm going to put the peg stash in from the side between the start and finish so as not to hit any holes.
Does any of this make sense?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2016)

justallan said:


> Crap, I just realized I need to rotate the lettering 90 degrees also. This is going to be made to hang on the wall when not in use and I'm going to put the peg stash in from the side between the start and finish so as not to hit any holes.
> Does any of this make sense?



Makes plenty of sense. Looks like you've almost got it nailed down. I know a lot of builders do a 3 lane board but I'll be honest, I've probably only played 3 man cribbage once or twice in all my years of playing. I'll only build 2 lane boards myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree with the two lanes as I've probably only player 3 person a handful of times and would just rather not play before I ever tried that crap sober.
@Schroedc, thanks for the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

That is cool! Are the letters proud of the surface?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2016)

Everything is cut into it with either a "V" bit or straight router bit.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2016)

justallan said:


> Everything is cut into it with either a "V" bit or straight router bit.


Guess it's an optical illusion...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Guess it's an optical illusion...


It really is! If you perceive the light coming from the left they look proud of the surface.
If you perceive the light coming from the right the look recessed.


----------



## justallan (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's the latest test piece. I think I have everything how I want it. I still need to rotate the lettering 90 degrees though.
Please feel free to throw in any ideas that could help.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 4, 2016)

I would like to see a pic of the machine you are doing this with. Thanks, Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Are ya gonna make some figure'eeens to go in those holes ........hint do a pig ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I would like to see a pic of the machine you are doing this with. Thanks, Gary


Ol @CWS has got one .......its neat !


----------



## CWS (Jan 4, 2016)

Allen,
Could you explain the kimmies Kat house title. I think I may have missed something.


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2016)

Kim is my girlfriend and has five indoor cats and a couple few orphans that show up outside when they are hungry. I've been teasing her for 7 years now that I was going to make her this sign, so I did. Then messing around with these crib boards the file was handy so I used it on one of these also.
To walk into her house you wouldn't know that she has cats until you saw them. unlike mine, her house stays spotless. I think her smallest cat must be 12-14 pounds and Smokey, her last adoption, is now right at 24 pounds and chases the neighborhood dogs.


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I would like to see a pic of the machine you are doing this with. Thanks, Gary


Here you go, Gary. There's other posts on here about it. It's a Probotix Nebula CNC router and has a working area of 37"x50", plus I have the 4th axis attachment for it. Now I just have to learn how to use the darned thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice looking machine Allen. I have a cat in my shop that showed up last winter on the coldest day of the year. He has no hearing so he is much of a mouser. My machine is not that big. It is 24"x 36"


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2016)

The only reason that I got a machine this big is to be able to do doors eventually.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks, I'd never seen one before. Not as big as I thought it would be. Now you have all winter to figure it out. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

justallan said:


> The only reason that I got a machine this big is to be able to do doors eventually.


Ahhh doors !......that is something that just is neat......anybody here do em.....?
I bought a couple very old clamping benches some time ago to do just that.....but a divorce shuffles the deck but play through the bad hands you know a good hands gotta fall sometime......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 6, 2016)

Okay, one last plead for opinions? It's been kind of bugging me knowing the direction of the track is counter clockwise. I've shown these boards to bunches of people and no one has said anything, so either they didn't notice or it just doesn't matter. What's your opinion?
On a good note I've sold 5 of them for $50 a piece and a bunch of "promises" to get one, but we all know promises doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 6, 2016)

justallan said:


> Okay, one last plead for opinions? It's been kind of bugging me knowing the direction of the track is counter clockwise. I've shown these boards to bunches of people and no one has said anything, so either they didn't notice or it just doesn't matter. What's your opinion?
> On a good note I've sold 5 of them for $50 a piece and a bunch of "promises" to get one, but we all know promises doesn't pay the bills.


@justallan I know absolutely nothing about the game , gonna go read on it .
For what it's worth looks like a great job !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2016)

Great looking, but I don't play so withhold comment. Question, how thick were those bowling allies?The ones here were 8" inches thick. Still picturing you and friends flat out after lugging a lane. Are you going to do one out of the bowling lane? I hope they are just glue without hidden hardware....


----------



## justallan (Jan 12, 2016)

@Mr. Peet, by the time I decided to buy some they had been sold. I now believe they were only a few inches thick because someone had made a coffee table with matching end tables and posted them for sale on the local yard sale site. They were asking $600 for the set, WOW!


----------



## justallan (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, I finally got what I want them to look like. I still need to drill a hole to hang it on a nail for when not in use. Right now it has one coat of WOP on it, just to seal it and help keep it clean. Another question, Do I leave the back without a finish or seal it also?
On this one the gal it's for liked how thick it is, this thing is definitely big. It measures 11.25x2" thick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2016)

That is pretty cool looking Allan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's another one that I did last night for one of the local bars. I need to make one more for him and one for another bar in town.
I think it's fair to say that I've pad for a couple few bar stools in the world, now I'm just trying to get a little of that money back.
I changed what I'm doing a little by surfacing the entire area of the crib board AFTER I clamp it onto the table and before I start any carving. With the "V" bits it shows up pretty bad if one side is just a touch taller than the other.
Even I'd call this one a good job.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's the last five. One coat of WOP and another 4-5 to go.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't use up that machine the first year. Slow down. They are looking good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

